# Poison? what would cause sudden seizure



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

One dog in my kennel, a rescued Border collie, young and healthy - was fine last night, out, ran around, played, came in, treats, fed, ate normally, everything normal. this morning he was nearly dead, obviously had been seizing, had a seizure on the way to the vet, had another seizure at the vet, 6 more seizures in the next 8 hours at the vet. In critical condition at the vet tonight. 
There is no way he could have gotten into anything toxic. He had access to his kennel, dog run, was in with another dog who is fine, out in the exercise yard 3X that day. No access to the interior kennel, office or anywhere else to get "into anything" toxic.

so anyone have knowledge of what might cause this sort of sudden onset seizure activity other than poison? if so, what kind of poison would work so rapidly in this manner? I'm suspicious of one neighbor who has complained about barking. The other neighbors are friendly. But if they did poison the dog it would have been one piece of meat that this one dog happened to get - and they would have had to lob it @ 100 ft from my perimeter fence into the dog yard, or climb the fence and walk over to the dog yard to put it inside the fence. dogs don't have access to anywhere along the perimeter of my property and the dog yard fence is 100 ft from all property lines which are also fenced.

hopefully will know more tomorrow from the vet but wanted to get some input from others who might know what could have caused this.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

could be wrong but I doubt if someone was going to poison your dogs, they would probably not just choose a border collie there...or only toss one piece of poisoned meat (I am assuming you have more than a dog or two there)..

have no clue, hope the vet comes up with something for ya...


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

no I agree they wouldn't have "chosen" a bc but if they threw one piece of poisoned meat in the yard and he was the one dog who happened to find it...

anyway just wondering if anyone has knowledge of IF poison can cause cluster-seizures that rapidly, or what else might cause it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There's a lot of things that can cause seizures in dogs as varied as low blood glucose to a brain tumor. Can include toxicities too. So really hard to say, sorry. Hope you learn what is going on...


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

The list of things that doesn't cause seizures is shorter than what does. I once had a Sammie seize on me for about 8 minutes once during a groom, just from the stress of the dryer. When the owners came back they disclosed to me that the dog hadn't seized in about 8 years and it was caused by a head injury where he got clipped by a baseball bat cracking his skull. They just assumed he was better. 

It could literally be kennel stress causing the issue. It could be a burst brain vessel. It could be so many things... of course check the yard for any "surprises" but don't be surprised if you don't find anything. Someone I know of had a dog seize once after eating mushrooms in the dog yard. Another had a dog eat a bunch of cedar chips and seize but these were small dogs. 

It is worrying that the dog didn't seem to be recovering. Most seizure events are one time issues that never happen again. I know my first dog Sam seized one night - he fell off the bed and twitched on the floor for about 45 seconds. That was a LONG 45 seconds. It never happened again in the 9 years he lived after that.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Border Collies are not only prone to epilepsy, but as a breed they tend to have epilepsy that is actually much more aggressive and difficult to control. Learned that the hard way during my residency...had to have one on a propofol CRI. Here is summary of a recent study. I suspect that it was not poison and just unfortunate genetics.

BACKGROUND: There is a lack of data on idiopathic epilepsy (IE) in Border Collies (BCs) in the veterinary literature. HYPOTHESIS: Genetic epilepsy occurs in BCs and is frequently characterized by a severe clinical course and poor response to medical treatment. ANIMALS: Forty-nine BCs diagnosed with IE. METHODS: Medical records, seizure data, treatment data, and pedigree information of affected dogs were collected. Cases were classified phenotypically as affected or not affected; mild, moderate, or severe clinical course; active epilepsy (AE) or remission; and drug resistant or not drug resistant. RESULTS: Clinical manifestations were classified as having a moderate (33%) or severe clinical course (49%), characterized by a high prevalence of cluster seizures and status epilepticus. Survival time was significantly decreased in dogs < 2 years of age at seizure onset, and in dogs with a severe clinical course. Drug resistance was apparent in 71% of 24 dogs treated with > 2 antiepileptic drugs. The epilepsy remission rate was 18%. Median age at onset was significantly higher and initial seizure frequency was significantly lower in dogs with remission compared with dogs with AE. Pedigree analyses indicated a strong genetic founder effect in the appearance of epilepsy, resembling autosomal recessive inheritance. CONCLUSION AND CLINICAL IMPORTANCE: The present study confirms the occurrence of genetically mediated epilepsy with a frequent severe clinical course and drug resistance in BCs. The results provide information about the long-term prognosis of IE in BCs for veterinarians and concerned owners, and may benefit breeders as well.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

has the BC had any ivermectin related products lately?


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Jennifer, that's a very good thought - but no, we don't give ivermectin to the collies. thanks for the very interesting responses, thank you very much.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of the rodent poisons kill cause multiple seizures.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> One dog in my kennel, a rescued Border collie, young and healthy - was fine last night, out, ran around, played, came in, treats, fed, ate normally, everything normal. this morning he was nearly dead, obviously had been seizing, had a seizure on the way to the vet, had another seizure at the vet, 6 more seizures in the next 8 hours at the vet. In critical condition at the vet tonight.
> There is no way he could have gotten into anything toxic.


Did you ask everyone who has access to the kennel if they are missing any meds? 

I remember like it was yesterday this happening to a member here (years ago) when a visitor dropped RX meds from her pocket while leaving his house.  

_
"have no clue, hope the vet comes up with something for ya... "_

Me too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Border Collies are not only prone to epilepsy, but as a breed they tend to have epilepsy that is actually much more aggressive and difficult to control. Learned that the hard way during my residency...had to have one on a propofol CRI. Here is summary of a recent study. I suspect that it was not poison and just unfortunate genetics.
> 
> BACKGROUND: There is a lack of data on idiopathic epilepsy (IE) in Border Collies (BCs) in the veterinary literature. HYPOTHESIS: Genetic epilepsy occurs in BCs and is frequently characterized by a severe clinical course and poor response to medical treatment. ANIMALS: Forty-nine BCs diagnosed with IE. METHODS: Medical records, seizure data, treatment data, and pedigree information of affected dogs were collected. Cases were classified phenotypically as affected or not affected; mild, moderate, or severe clinical course; active epilepsy (AE) or remission; and drug resistant or not drug resistant. RESULTS: Clinical manifestations were classified as having a moderate (33%) or severe clinical course (49%), characterized by a high prevalence of cluster seizures and status epilepticus. Survival time was significantly decreased in dogs < 2 years of age at seizure onset, and in dogs with a severe clinical course. Drug resistance was apparent in 71% of 24 dogs treated with > 2 antiepileptic drugs. The epilepsy remission rate was 18%. Median age at onset was significantly higher and initial seizure frequency was significantly lower in dogs with remission compared with dogs with AE. Pedigree analyses indicated a strong genetic founder effect in the appearance of epilepsy, resembling autosomal recessive inheritance. CONCLUSION AND CLINICAL IMPORTANCE: The present study confirms the occurrence of genetically mediated epilepsy with a frequent severe clinical course and drug resistance in BCs. The results provide information about the long-term prognosis of IE in BCs for veterinarians and concerned owners, and may benefit breeders as well.



Is this material available online?


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVnaIujDzqE


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Connie, I have one guy who comes in to clean kennels daily - it would be highly unlikely that anything was dropped in the two places the dog had access to - the dog yard and his kennel run, shared with another dog. I have rat poison set out but it's in bait boxes and nowhere near the kennel/yards. Unless someone intentionally brought poison into the yard, there is no way the dog got into toxin. But anyway it appears that the dog is recovering/doign much better today, so poison has been pretty much ruled out - instead it is being called "idiopathic epilepsy with cluster siezures". very scary but for now he's doing better.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Phorate, an organophosphate can cause seizures and rapid death. It fan be ingested, inhaled, absorbed, injected, and takes minutes for symptoms to appear. I had three dogs that were poisoned, one died, the other two did make it. The meter reader put it in hamburger meat, threw it in yards, fences, even set some out on porches. Sixty something dogs reported, probably more, all within four days I believe. Hope your dog is doing better.

Its just a miracle no children picked up the meat, it would have absorbed through their hands.I had my shepherd in my lap on way to the vet, and just from his slobbering getting on my arms, was advised to go to the hospital. I was fine after washing well.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Google xylitol poisoning. Xylitol is the sweetener used in most sugarless gums. I have a couple of clients that have had dogs that ate gum and had seizures.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I seem to remember someone's dogs getting poisoned and having seizures because it got into some walnuts on the ground around a tree that had gone bad and it turns out they are actually toxic.

I also would not rule out that the dog may have had a seizure disorder this entire time and they just haven't been home when its happened to catch it. I had a client who believed their dog just had accidents every once in awhile and it turns out it was having seizures when they were gone at work. We have dogs who have seizures only once or twice a year, so if its infrequent they may not even know its happening when they are gone.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

wow Julie, that's absolutely awful. It would take a lot of hate towards dogs in general to do what that meter reader did. was he prosecuted? did he get more than just a slap on the wrist?

Dana, this dog is a rescue and lives here - he's been here @ a month and judging on the obvious signs he had that I noticed immediately on entering the kennel, and because I'm in/out of the kennel many times per day, I'm sure I would have noticed if he had previous siezures. However, the vet says this sort of thing can start suddenly like this. From what I've heard so far (thanks for the info here) and from the vets, I don't think the dog was poisoned - still good information to have on hand.

molly


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

No, he was fined a small amount and spent like a night or two in jail. He had several dogs of his own. Most of the dogs he killed were not even on his route, so it wasn't as if they bothered him. One of the employees from the electric company turned him in, he was bragging that he has done this before, just one or two at a time. He used his work truck, had the poison and empty meat packages in the back. The electric company ended up firing him later. About a year before this, a woman called and reported him beating a dachshund with a stick. He said the dog attacked him. People here 
have given him such a hard time he moved from the county.
Glad they don't think its poisoning on your BC.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is this material available online?


This study was in the Journal of Vet Internal Medicine...the whole article is too long to post. This study is a European study...the same thing holds true in the states as well. 

Idiopathic epilepsy (IE) is a common breed-related neurological disorder in contemporary small animal medicine and often may evolve into a life-threatening neurological emergency. Because of a high prevalence of IE in certain breeds within the past few years, familial predisposition and genetic components of disease origin are suspected for many purebred dogs. Consequently, several severely affected breeds have been studied for hereditary and clinical characteristics. Although results of segregation analyses have been mostly consistent with a form of recessive inheritance, in the majority of investigated breeds the exact mode of inheritance has not been determined, and variable clinical manifestations have been described.Variable genes, mutations, or complex interactions of potentially unknown factors may be involved in the development of the disease among different breeds or even among different families of the same breed. Therefore, results of previous studies have only limited application, and each breed must be investigated separately. Until now, identification of a causative gene mutation in canine epilepsy has only been successful in a familial juvenile epilepsy in Lagotto Romagnolo dogs (H Lohi, personal communication) and in the case of autosomal recessive progressive myoclonus epilepsy in miniature wirehaired Dachshunds (Epm2b, tandem repeat expansion).
Thus, the current study was undertaken against a background of an increasing number of Border Collies (BCs) presenting with severe epileptic seizures that are poorly controlled with antiepileptic therapy. Additionally, although the cases often are serious, no detailed data about the disease's origin or clinical characteristics in this breed have been published previously
CONCLUSION:
The present study represents the first detailed description of clinical manifestation and inheritance of IE in BCs.
Diagnosing IE still is challenging, because all other possible seizure etiologies must first be excluded. In the present study, MRI examination and CSF analysis were not routinely requested for BCs that experienced their 1st seizure between the age of 6 months and 5 years, the main reason being financial constraints and the lack of interest of some owners because MRI findings may not influence the treatment of epilepsy. The mentioned age interval is indicative for the onset of IE in neurologically normal dogs. Several investigators have demonstrated a low diagnostic yield of MRI and CSF analysis in dogs younger than 5–6 years with epileptic seizures and normal interictal neurological examination. Consequently, inclusion criteria were defined in accordance with other recent studies of canine IE and the oral consensus statement of the 25th ACVIM Forum 2007 in Seattle. To further decrease the risk of including single cases of poisoned dogs or dogs with acute CNS diseases, only BCs with ≥2 seizure days and a 4 week interictal period were included.

In our study population, age at onset was between 1 and 5 years in 36 dogs (regular onset) and <1 year of age in 9 dogs (early onset). Four dogs with age at seizure onset >5 years were included. These 4 dogs had normal neurological and laboratory examination findings, and seizures continued for ≥2 years in absence of any interictal neurological dysfunction; for 2 dogs relatives also were known to be affected with IE. Brain imaging and CSF analysis were performed in only 2 of the 4 dogs. The owners of the remaining dogs declined further diagnostic investigations because of an acceptable seizure frequency or, for fear of anesthetic complications and of loss of seizure control. The possibility of late onset epilepsy, although rare, was considered as already described in other studies. Yet, even with high definition MRI we may not be able to exclude cryptogenic causes of epilepsy with absolute certainty in these 4 dogs. Neoplasia was unlikely because of the long individual seizure history and normal interictal neurological examination.

The predominant seizure type was focal onset with secondary generalization (focal onset seizures). The majority of dogs with occasional focal motor seizures underwent a complete diagnostic evaluation that failed to identify structural brain disease. In the past, the general consensus has been that partial seizures are more likely to indicate an underlying structural brain lesion, but there recently has been increasing evidence in canine epilepsy studies that focal seizures can be associated with IE.Additionally, focal seizures because of IE syndromes have been described in humans.

A drug resistant fraction of 71% was found among BCs that were treated with at least 2 AEDs (17/24). Approximately 20–30% of treated dogs have been said to respond poorly to treatment with phenobarbital and potassium bromide, but this observation did not correspond with our data. Unfortunately, no consistent definition of drug resistance exists, and previous studies in dogs used different criteria to assess medical response, which may explain the variable results.Although research on epilepsy has advanced substantially in the past decade, the origin of drug resistance or observed heterogeneous response to AEDs among individuals has not been adequately explained yet. We did not identify any clinical or environmental predictor for the development of drug resistance in BCs in the present study. Furthermore, the definition of drug resistance is challenging, because it is a multifaceted phenomenon. Several factors must be considered, such as the number of AED failures, inadequate control of seizure frequency, and duration of unresponsiveness to medication. These factors may apply to humans as well. No single preferred definition for intractable epilepsy exists, even though its definition is of paramount importance with respect to the indication of neurosurgical intervention. Mainly, inadequate seizure frequency control (which in humans often is referred as seizures' impact on quality of life) is difficult to define in dogs. Noncompliance of owners in administration of medication or recurrent discontinuation of medication could further complicate the problem and is described in humans to be a common reason for therapeutic failure, as well as the most frequent cause of SE in patients with chronic epilepsy. To minimize the risk of incorrectly classifying a case as drug resistant when owner compliance was limited, we required documented serum drug concentrations within therapeutic ranges for each dog. The impact of repeated discontinuation of medication on the occurrence of drug resistance in BCs was not accurately analyzed in our study. However, a lack of standardized definitions impedes comparison of results among epilepsy studies in dogs, and a future aim should be to define universally valid guidelines for conducting epidemiologic studies.

The severity of disease was dominated by moderate (33%) and severe clinical courses (49%), defined by the occurrence of CSs and SE. Only limited data on the prevalence of CSs and SE are available for IE in other breeds. Compared with a study of IE in 45 English Springer Spaniels (38% of dogs had CSs), the overall prevalence of CSs in BCs was noticeably higher (94%). The overall proportion of SE in BCs (53%) correlated with results of a study of 32 dogs with IE in several breeds (59% of dogs had at least 1 episode of SE).

Our study population exhibited an 18% remission rate, although epilepsy remission or seizure freedom has been rarely documented in dogs, especially for spontaneous remitted epilepsy (“remission without treatment”).The 2 BCs with spontaneous remitted epilepsy suffered from recurrent epileptic seizures over a longer time period. Nonepileptic seizure events (eg, syncope, vestibular episodes) were excluded for both dogs based on detailed seizure description. We further excluded symptomatic or reactive causes for the dogs' seizures by MRI, CSF, and laboratory evaluation. Based on these facts, we feel that the diagnosis of IE in these 2 BCs in “remission without treatment” is possible and furthermore is supported by the occurrence of IE-afflicted dogs in their kinship. One might expect that remission is associated with a preceding mild epilepsy course, but in our study population, 89% (8/9) of dogs in remission had a history of CSs, SE, or both. This is in contrast with studies of human patients, which reported SE, among other factors, as a negative predictor for the occurrence of remission in intractable epilepsy. We found that increased patient age at seizure onset and low seizure frequency in the beginning of epilepsy may positively impact the occurrence of remission in BCs, as already described in humans.However, our analyzed sample size was small (9 dogs in remission) and more epidemiologic studies are needed to further document the nature and occurrence of remission of epilepsy in dogs.

Survival time (calculated with either method) was significantly decreased in dogs of young age at seizure onset (<2 years) and in dogs with severe clinical courses. Evaluation of survival time in pets is controversial, because normally most affected animals are euthanized at the owners' request and thus do not die naturally. Nevertheless, these variables might be useful factors for long-term prognosis in affected BCs, although in this study only 2 dogs died naturally in SE. This is in contrast with sudden unexpected death in humans. The number of AEDs used did not significantly affect survival time. This finding suggests that a given dog's epilepsy was, in general, either easy to control or (more likely for BCs) difficult to control in concordance with human studies.

Pedigree analyses indicated a strong genetic component for disease origin and 29 dogs ultimately were shown to share a common ancestor. Parents were not affected in most cases, suggesting a recessive mode of inheritance. However, we cannot exclude a more complex inheritance pattern resembling recessive inheritance. Also, the study may have been biased, encouraging owners of severely affected dogs to participate whereas owners of mildly affected dogs chose not to participate. An equal sex distribution among affected dogs made a sex-linked chromosomal trait improbable. Previous studies used segregation analyses to determine mode of inheritance of IE in several breeds,but such analyses require knowledge of seizure status of a large number of related dogs and such assignment is susceptible to incorrect phenotypic classification resulting from insufficient data on distantly related dogs. Much data (eg, common founder effect, recessive versus dominant trait) can be gained using family trees as in our study. Use of stringent inclusion criteria and subgrouping into different phenotypes (eg, remission or AE or early, regular, or late onset) may promote an ongoing genome-wide association study.

Frequent occurrence of CSs and SE, a high proportion of drug resistance, nocturnal preponderance of seizures, and frequently reported head deviation at seizure onset suggest some parallels between IE in BCs and seizures of frontal lobe origin in humans, but other characteristic features, such as rapid recovery without postictal disturbance, are missing. However, to support these findings and identify the origin of IE in BCs, further investigations with electroencephalogram monitoring and postmortem examination are essential.

In conclusion, results of the present study confirm that IE with a strong genetic component, severe clinical course, and frequent drug resistance frequently occurs in German BCs. Early seizure onset and high initial seizure frequency were associated with a worse prognosis. Nevertheless, remission may occur in a subset of patients.


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm coming in late to this post. 
I lost my 6 month old working bred female Rottie puppy just over 6 weeks ago due to a seizure. She, like Molly's Border Collie, was 100% healthy. She was in perfect weight (59lbs) and coat..2 weeks prior had come in 2nd place at an AKC Puppy Match. She was doing obedience, scent work and starting on some bite/tug work. She was out of a litter of 9 from COE breeder, whom I've known for several years. No history of seizures in either lines. 
The pup ate breakfast (Orijen) normally, pooped normally and was playing with my adult male Rottie and female Aussie/mix in the dog yard for about an hour..supervised. I had things to do so I called her in, she bounded in the door (as usual) and within 5 seconds began convulsing, having a grand mal seizure. I had her in the Vet's office within 30 minutes, they could not completely stop the seizures but applied ice to bring down the fever that is caused by the seizures. They did blood work while calling all the nearest emergency hospitals to get her a Neurological consult and immediate MRI. They sent us to New England Veterinary Referral Hospital after scheduling an appt at 3PM (same day of course). My Vet had her semi-stable although they could not stop the seizing, she was heavily medicated for the transport (30 minutes). They too her right out back to work on her while I spoke with the Neurologist. He told me that once stable they could do the MRI but he had 2 dogs ahead of her. Although still heavily medicated, she was not actively seizing, I was told they would call me after the MRI. I had to leave her there, I have 5 horses and 2 other dogs that needed me to get back home because my hubby was out of state at the time. Instead of a call about the MRI, I received a call at 8PM telling me that she began seizing again and they had to up her meds. I asked about the results of the MRI and was told it would be done in the morning as the Neurologist had gone home and there was only Emergency care after hours. This was an emergency hospital! Anyways, I got another call at 1AM telling me that she began actively seizing again, and then at 4:30AM to tell me that she stopped breathing. I told them to keep her alive so that testing could be done to see what caused the seizures. Sorry, this is so long....I'm still pretty devastated over this. 
When the Neurologist called me in the morning to express his apologies, I had a really difficult time holding it together but requested that before she is euthanized, we needed a Spinal Tap, MRI and then, after euthanizing her, an autopsy to determine the cause. There are 8 more puppies from her litter. 
So far, things ruled out are epilepsy,genetic disorder, poison, trauma. At this point it doesn't look like there will be any confirmed diagnosis. I was told by the Neurologist that recently there have been an increase in dogs, throughout the country, coming into emergency hospitals with undiagnosed seizures.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Terry sorry about your dog, I hope they can find what caused this.

Molly any word yet on the border collie, hope she is doing better.


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

Terry Berns said:


> I'm coming in late to this post.
> I lost my 6 month old working bred female Rottie puppy just over 6 weeks ago due to a seizure. She, like Molly's Border Collie, was 100% healthy. She was in perfect weight (59lbs) and coat..2 weeks prior had come in 2nd place at an AKC Puppy Match. She was doing obedience, scent work and starting on some bite/tug work. She was out of a litter of 9 from COE breeder, whom I've known for several years. No history of seizures in either lines.
> The pup ate breakfast (Orijen) normally, pooped normally and was playing with my adult male Rottie and female Aussie/mix in the dog yard for about an hour..supervised. I had things to do so I called her in, she bounded in the door (as usual) and within 5 seconds began convulsing, having a grand mal seizure. I had her in the Vet's office within 30 minutes, they could not completely stop the seizures but applied ice to bring down the fever that is caused by the seizures. They did blood work while calling all the nearest emergency hospitals to get her a Neurological consult and immediate MRI. They sent us to New England Veterinary Referral Hospital after scheduling an appt at 3PM (same day of course). My Vet had her semi-stable although they could not stop the seizing, she was heavily medicated for the transport (30 minutes). They too her right out back to work on her while I spoke with the Neurologist. He told me that once stable they could do the MRI but he had 2 dogs ahead of her. Although still heavily medicated, she was not actively seizing, I was told they would call me after the MRI. I had to leave her there, I have 5 horses and 2 other dogs that needed me to get back home because my hubby was out of state at the time. Instead of a call about the MRI, I received a call at 8PM telling me that she began seizing again and they had to up her meds. I asked about the results of the MRI and was told it would be done in the morning as the Neurologist had gone home and there was only Emergency care after hours. This was an emergency hospital! Anyways, I got another call at 1AM telling me that she began actively seizing again, and then at 4:30AM to tell me that she stopped breathing. I told them to keep her alive so that testing could be done to see what caused the seizures. Sorry, this is so long....I'm still pretty devastated over this.
> When the Neurologist called me in the morning to express his apologies, I had a really difficult time holding it together but requested that before she is euthanized, we needed a Spinal Tap, MRI and then, after euthanizing her, an autopsy to determine the cause. There are 8 more puppies from her litter.
> So far, things ruled out are epilepsy,genetic disorder, poison, trauma. At this point it doesn't look like there will be any confirmed diagnosis. I was told by the Neurologist that recently there have been an increase in dogs, throughout the country, coming into emergency hospitals with undiagnosed seizures.


Just to add to this...they ruled out tick-born illnesses as well.
Very important lesson for me.....If I ever have a dog seizing, he or she WILL get an MRI same day and ASAP. If I had known that the doctor was going to put her off until the next morning, I would of transported her to another hospital rather than leave her there.


----------

